
How Zuckerberg F$&ed Up Facebook for Your Business in 5 Simple Steps - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-zuckerberg-fed-up-facebook-your-business-5-simple-renae-bunster/
======
mtgx
I would've probably upvoted the post if it wasn't on Linkedin.

------
thosakwe
THE ALGORITHM!!!

Unfortunately, I think that algorithmic feeds are the direction every social
media site will go down until the end of time. They’re not profitable without
it.

TL;DR social media marketing is no longer possible for small businesses

